# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  My picture of fish with a ST-E2

## wynx

Preliminary shot aftet getting my ST-E2 to work. Comments pls..Unedited

----------


## loupgarou

you need to diffuse the flash through paper. the shadow is harsh

----------


## lorba

perhaps a 1 second delay will reveal the full tail. Great start, hope to see more from you!

----------


## hwchoy

[quote:c2c8e8326c="lorba"]perhaps a 1 second delay will reveal the full tail. Great start, hope to see more from you![/quote:c2c8e8326c]

what do you mean 1 second delay?

----------


## lorba

i mean if he snaps a second later then what he did :P

----------


## hwchoy

well, this is just a test for his ST-E2 lerz. if want to shoot fish must keep shooting then pick out the best poses lor.

----------


## wynx

[quote:6ec25abaa8="lorba"]i mean if he snaps a second later then what he did :P[/quote:6ec25abaa8]

Hey, Rol..Get your flash and ST-E2 and start firing away man. You got the camera, what are you waiting for? 

Anyway, be shooting tonight..So stay tuned  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## MrTree

[quote:60e19a97b6="wynx"]

You got the camera, what are you waiting for? 

[/quote:60e19a97b6]

Now must form an ST-E2 gang!!

----------


## hwchoy

[quote:660bd0fcfe="MrTree"][quote:660bd0fcfe="wynx"]

You got the camera, what are you waiting for? 

[/quote:660bd0fcfe]

Now must form an ST-E2 gang!![/quote:660bd0fcfe]

tattoo ST-E2 on your biceps?

----------


## wynx

Here more test photos of one of my favourite fish, the puntius Johorensis.
BTW he is a little off color as I just caught him and release him into my photo tank.

----------


## hwchoy

you compressed your images too aggressively, pixellating already.

also the fish is not _Puntius johorensis_, it is _Puntius hexazona_ (confusing arising from Peter KL Ng's Science Centre booklet). Actually I think it might be the _Puntius pentazona_ instead.

----------


## wynx

[quote:6860251eb9="hwchoy"]you compressed your images too aggressively, pixellating already.

also the fish is not _Puntius johorensis_, it is _Puntius hexazona_ (confusing arising from Peter KL Ng's Science Centre booklet). Actually I think it might be the _Puntius pentazona_ instead.[/quote:6860251eb9]

Puntius Pentazona it is..Anyway, what would you recommend the compression and resolution to be if it is optimised for AQ Posting? 

Still learning and learning.

----------


## lorba

You are using adobe PS to save? JPEG at what compression level? I think for better quality at small sizes, level 8 seems to be good.

----------


## Simon

edwin, for photobucket.. resize to 640x480 then saveas a Jpeg, quality below 200kb. Photobucket resize the picture if its larger than 250kb

----------


## loupgarou

I use 600 x 400, then save at image quality 12. (or 10)

that gives a file below 250k (220 usually).

see my corydoras seussi pix

----------


## benny

I normally just use the "Save for Web" option in Adobe Photoshop. Gives me a picture under 100K most of the time unless there's plenty of details.

Edwin, why don't you consider keep all your pictures in a standard size (e.g. 600 X 400, 640 X 840, etc)? Makes much better presentation especially when presented in a series.

Cheers,

----------


## MrTree

[quote:5e8e2b15bb="hwchoy"]
it is _Puntius hexazona_ (confusing arising from Peter KL Ng's Science Centre booklet). Actually I think it might be the _Puntius pentazona_ instead.[/quote:5e8e2b15bb]

GOT YOU!!!

I thought you are _Systomus_ gang???????????

 :Grin:

----------


## lorba

will a ST-E2 and a flash cost less then 500 added together? hmmm...

----------


## Simon

[quote:c34c366e2d="lorba"]will a ST-E2 and a flash cost less then 500 added together? hmmm...[/quote:c34c366e2d]

slightly above $500

btw, u also need a sharp len.. good for macro

----------


## lorba

yeah, so added together will probably set me back by 1k. Gotta shelf the idea for now.

----------


## wynx

[quote:383fa79602="lorba"]will a ST-E2 and a flash cost less then 500 added together? hmmm...[/quote:383fa79602]


I can hear the sound of the ST-E2 humming to Lorba..Come get me, quick.. Rol, u need a good macro lens...no doubt!  :Angel:  

So, this what you need, judging from what you have now

1 x External Flash(Choice of 550ex, 500DG, 420ex)
1 x Macro Lens(Choice of Tamron 90mm, Canon 100mm, Sigma 105mm)
1 x ST-E2 ( Absolute Must for fish-to-graphy)

So, what is my only regret? Not getting the ST-E2 sooner!

----------


## lorba

yeah, i got the photo tank already.

Looks like i gotta work hard for an extra or two projects to get the cash flow.  :Razz:  This hobby is all about cash leh.

----------


## hwchoy

[quote:bef3f97417="MrTree"][quote:bef3f97417="hwchoy"]
it is _Puntius hexazona_ (confusing arising from Peter KL Ng's Science Centre booklet). Actually I think it might be the _Puntius pentazona_ instead.[/quote:bef3f97417]

GOT YOU!!!

I thought you are _Systomus_ gang???????????

 :Grin: [/quote:bef3f97417]

of course but don't have to confuse everybody here lah.  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## fishie.com

hello guys! it's been a while i posted in here. 
been quite occupied with my other "fish" hobby lah. :P 
bro's tank is also empty now coz he moved out. so no fish for me to take pics. a couple of days back however i took some shots of my friend's tank and it's inhibitants. here's some ;








yes, using ST-E2. heee..

----------


## hwchoy

fishie! when did you get the ST-E2? welcome to the gang man. tattoo it on your biceps please  :Smile:

----------


## fishie.com

[quote:e7f1624f26="hwchoy"]fishie! when did you get the ST-E2? welcome to the gang man. tattoo it on your biceps please  :Smile: [/quote:e7f1624f26]
hallo mr choy! 
hehheh... tattoo on forehead can or not? lol
u got one urself did u? i got it abt couple of months back for 280. smthg which has been on my wish list.  :Razz:

----------


## wynx

Hehe...Looks like I really got it for a steal! Anyway, it is a must have. The ST-E2 that is...  :Cool:

----------


## hwchoy

[quote: :drool 2: 7dbe9849="fishie.com"][quote: :drool 2: 7dbe9849="hwchoy"]fishie! when did you get the ST-E2? welcome to the gang man. tattoo it on your biceps please  :Smile: [/quote: :drool 2: 7dbe9849]
hallo mr choy! 
hehheh... tattoo on forehead can or not? lol
u got one urself did u? i got it abt couple of months back for 280. smthg which has been on my wish list.  :Razz: [/quote: :drool 2: 7dbe9849]

yah I had it when we were at the seminar.

----------


## benny

An indispensible piece of equipment for fish photography in my opinion.

Glad too see more natural looking pictures being posted these days.

Cheers,

----------

